# Sticky  Worka Wuri Ethiopia Anaerobic Ferment Natural Yirgacheffe - Forum Deal?



## BlackCatCoffee

Hi folks,

Just a quick one to see if there is interest in a forum group deal for an unusual coffee.

We have got our hands on a small amount of an interesting anaerobic ferment natural process Yirgacheffe. I have personally not had an anaerobic natural from Ethiopia before and I do not really recall seeing it on offer lists from importers. It is a pretty unusual one to see as I understand it. The vast bulk of this lot has been scooped up by a single roaster in Europe.

Some of the blurb -

It was developed at the Worka Wuri washing station working in partnership with Berg Wu (Taiwanese World Barista Champion from 2016).

At intake, employees at the washing station visually inspect the cherry and accept only fully ripe cherry for anaerobic fermentation. These are then placed and tightly packed in GrainPro bags and sealed shut. Starved of any new oxygen, the cherry ferments anaerobically for 18 to 24 hours.

After fermentation, cherry is carefully removed from bags and laid in thin layers on raised beds to dry directly under sunlight. Workers turn the cherry frequently to ensure even drying, until 2 to 3 weeks later the process is finished.

Importer notes are - Kiwi, Lychee, and floral notes abound over chocolate. Elegant, and sweet finishing. SCA Score - 88.

I suspect this will be best for filter but I have no doubt that it could make an enjoyable espresso with some fruity zip! The coffee is landing early next week so we are yet to fully profile but we anticipate settling on a roast that is the lighter end of medium to emphasise the fruit and give a pronounced acidity but with still some nice body and cocoa notes.

If there is enough interest I though it might be nice to do a forum deal that we can roast and post out at the same time and get a bit of a discussion thread going on.

It is not an inexpensive coffee but I am happy to do a discounted price of* £18 for 500g delivered* to forum members.

I would like to fill a minimum of 20 slots on here to go ahead but we could do more if there is more interest. I will leave the list open for 2 weeks and then send out a link for payment if we reach 20 slots. We will roast and post shortly after.

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## prezes

1. Prezes

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20


----------



## 4085

prezes said:


> 1. Prezes
> 
> 2. dfk
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 8.
> 
> 9.
> 
> 10.
> 
> 11.
> 
> 12.
> 
> 13.
> 
> 14.
> 
> 15.
> 
> 16.
> 
> 17.
> 
> 18.
> 
> 19.
> 
> 20


----------



## dutchy101

1. Prezes

2. dfk

3. dutchy101

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20


----------



## Bicky

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## Vash

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## AdmDaveW

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## winterlight

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## tripleshot

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## RobDGio

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## 29243

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. [Redacted]

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## ohms

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20


----------



## Morningfuel

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> 1. Prezes
> 
> 2. dfk41
> 
> 3. dutchy101
> 
> 4. MediumRoastSteam
> 
> 5. Systemic Kid
> 
> 6. Bicky
> 
> 7. Vash
> 
> 8. AdmDaveW
> 
> 9. Winterlight
> 
> 10. Tripleshot
> 
> 11. RobDGio
> 
> 12. BenH
> 
> 13. ohms
> 
> 14. Like Medium Strong Coffee
> 
> 15. Morningfuel
> 
> 16.
> 
> 17.
> 
> 18.
> 
> 19.
> 
> 20


----------



## Alpesh

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17.

18.

19.

20


----------



## mit_hirani

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18.

19.

20


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Posted 8 hours ago · IP 

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19.

20


----------



## siliconslave

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19. Siliconslave

20


----------



## shaun****

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19. Siliconslave

20. shaun****


----------



## spasypaddy

if you open it out further i'd love a bag


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

spasypaddy said:


> if you open it out further i'd love a bag


 Certainly can 🙂 I have opened up another 10 slots and put you on the list. Thanks

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19. Siliconslave

20. shaun****

21. spasypaddy

22.

23.

24.

25.

26.

27.

28.

29.

30.


----------



## danielpugh

Could I be added to the list please.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

danielpugh said:


> Could I be added to the list please.


 Just copy and paste your name. I have done that for you. Hope it is ok.

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19. Siliconslave

20. shaun****

21. spasypaddy

22. danielpugh

23.

24.

25.

26.

27.

28.

29.

30.


----------



## CafeColando

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Just copy and paste your name. I have done that for you. Hope it is ok.
> 
> 1. Prezes
> 
> 2. dfk41
> 
> 3. dutchy101
> 
> 4. MediumRoastSteam
> 
> 5. Systemic Kid
> 
> 6. Bicky
> 
> 7. Vash
> 
> 8. AdmDaveW
> 
> 9. Winterlight
> 
> 10. Tripleshot
> 
> 11. RobDGio
> 
> 12. BenH
> 
> 13. ohms
> 
> 14. Like Medium Strong Coffee
> 
> 15. Morningfuel
> 
> 16. Alpesh
> 
> 17. Mit_hirani
> 
> 18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)
> 
> 19. Siliconslave
> 
> 20. shaun****
> 
> 21. spasypaddy
> 
> 22. danielpugh
> 
> 23.CafeColando
> 
> 24.
> 
> 25.
> 
> 26.
> 
> 27.
> 
> 28.
> 
> 29.
> 
> 30.


----------



## Stox

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19. Siliconslave

20. shaun****

21. spasypaddy

22. danielpugh

23. CafeColando

24. Stox

25.

26.

27.

28.

29.


----------



## BenTenor

Stox said:


> 1. Prezes
> 
> 2. dfk41
> 
> 3. dutchy101
> 
> 4. MediumRoastSteam
> 
> 5. Systemic Kid
> 
> 6. Bicky
> 
> 7. Vash
> 
> 8. AdmDaveW
> 
> 9. Winterlight
> 
> 10. Tripleshot
> 
> 11. RobDGio
> 
> 12. BenH
> 
> 13. ohms
> 
> 14. Like Medium Strong Coffee
> 
> 15. Morningfuel
> 
> 16. Alpesh
> 
> 17. Mit_hirani
> 
> 18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)
> 
> 19. Siliconslave
> 
> 20. shaun****
> 
> 21. spasypaddy
> 
> 22. danielpugh
> 
> 23. CafeColando
> 
> 24. Stox
> 
> 25. BenTenor
> 
> 26.
> 
> 27.
> 
> 28.
> 
> 29.


----------



## meelypops

Could I be added please!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19. Siliconslave

20. shaun****

21. spasypaddy

22. danielpugh

23. CafeColando

24. Stox

25. BenTenor

26. Meelypops

27.

28.

29.

30.


----------



## Theblusteryday

Could I be added please!!


----------



## nufc1

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19. Siliconslave

20. shaun****

21. spasypaddy

22. danielpugh

23. CafeColando

24. Stox

25. BenTenor

26. Meelypops

27. Theblusteryday

28. nufc1

29.

30.


----------



## barrybigtoe

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19. Siliconslave

20. shaun****

21. spasypaddy

22. danielpugh

23. CafeColando

24. Stox

25. BenTenor

26. Meelypops

27. Theblusteryday

28. nufc1

29. barrybigtoe

30.


----------



## 3888

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19. Siliconslave

20. shaun****

21. spasypaddy

22. danielpugh

23. CafeColando

24. Stox

25. BenTenor

26. Meelypops

27. Theblusteryday

28. nufc1

29. barrybigtoe

30.srees707


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Incredible! 30 slots filled in less than 48 hours. Amazing! 👍 👏


----------



## 4085

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Incredible! 30 slots filled in less than 48 hours. Amazing! 👍 👏


 Not really! This is what happens when you have a decent number of members who just happen to want this sort of excellent offer. Let us hope that more of our forum sponsors see the way that this offer from @BlackCatCoffee has been taken up and decide to offer something different to the usual type of bean on offer as they receive them


----------



## winterlight

The demand for this has been great. Looking forward to trying it, I don't think I've seen many experimental Ethiopians and certainly haven't enjoyed a cup of any!


----------



## Morningfuel

Yup, perfect timing. Just a couple of days ago me and the better half were saying we fancy a change from espresso and something good in a V60 or french press would hit the spot. Then this comes along!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

dfk41 said:


> Not really! This is what happens when you have a decent number of members who just happen to want this sort of excellent offer. Let us hope that more of our forum sponsors see the way that this offer from @BlackCatCoffee has been taken up and decide to offer something different to the usual type of bean on offer as they receive them


 I re-read my post. Maybe I didn't come across nicely&#8230; 😔 - I wanted to mean that it's amazing we had such an incredible offer from our sponsor BlackCatCoffee, and the forum members here support this, by, in less than 48 hours, going above and beyond the 20 initial planned slots. That's what I call support and great forum community spirit!

well done us and we'll done BlackCat! I'm really looking forward to this one!


----------



## morkfromork

1. Prezes

2. dfk41

3. dutchy101

4. MediumRoastSteam

5. Systemic Kid

6. Bicky

7. Vash

8. AdmDaveW

9. Winterlight

10. Tripleshot

11. RobDGio

12. BenH

13. ohms

14. Like Medium Strong Coffee

15. Morningfuel

16. Alpesh

17. Mit_hirani

18. Systemic Kid (2nd order)

19. Siliconslave

20. shaun****

21. spasypaddy

22. danielpugh

23. CafeColando

24. Stox

25. BenTenor

26. Meelypops

27. Theblusteryday

28. nufc1

29. barrybigtoe

30.srees707

31. MorkFromOrk


----------



## spasypaddy

hi, do we know when this is going to be available? very excited but also running low on beans


----------



## Simon

Too late?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

spasypaddy said:


> hi, do we know when this is going to be available? very excited but also running low on beans


 Arrived a bit later than anticipated due to delivery driver shortage. It is here now and I will be sending out a payment link shortly 🙂


----------



## DavecUK

Simon said:


> Too late?


 @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## BeanandBarleyBrewer

Any more spaces left?

@BlackCatCoffee


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Simon said:


> Too late?


 Drop me a PM.

David


----------



## GrahamSPhillips

@BlackCatCoffee ditto if you are going beyond the current limit of 30 I'm in! Graham


----------



## Morningfuel

This head of Richard was the guy who forgot to include his name on the order 😂 there's always one...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@BlackCatCoffee - if there's any chance of getting another 500g, please let me know. I've PM'd.


----------



## yardbent

@BlackCatCoffee..- if there's still a chance of getting 500g, please let me know.............. :good:


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Hey folks,

Just caught up on PM's (been super busy and neglecting them a bit!!).

We want to save a little bit to go on general sale but I can probably squeeze a couple more bags if anyone wants to get on board. Please PM me today.

David


----------



## GrahamSPhillips

Just to ask: is there a recommended Espresso recipe for this? TIA.. Graham


----------



## prezes

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Just to ask: is there a recommended Espresso recipe for this? TIA.. Graham


 x2 and is there a recommneded resting time for espresso ?

@BlackCatCoffee


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Hi folks,

This shipped out on Tuesday so fingers crossed will be with some of you already.

In terms of recommendations for brewing and resting this is slightly tricky as it landed with us later than expected so our oldest batch is only 7 days or so post roast. It is making great filter at this stage. I will be experimenting with espresso in the next week or so and I will get back to people with what I feel is best but I would really encourage people to play with it and share their experience on here.

As I said before I think this is going to be at its peak for filter and espresso will likely be pretty zingy but I suspect also very sweet. I will probably start with a nice long and gentle pre infusion and go with a ratio of around 1:2.5 at 93c and see where I want to go from there.

David


----------



## winterlight

Mine is, as per the tracking notes, due tomorrow morning. I'll probably dive in straight away to see how it's shaping up!


----------



## GrahamSPhillips

Mine likewise: any suggestions as to espresso recipe?


----------



## dutchy101

Mine arrived this morning. We had run out of decaf and I put in an order for this at the same time plus a request that an earlier roasted bag of decaf come with the Worka Wuri. A week old roasted decaf arrives with the order as asked - nicely rested for a week. Brilliant service @BlackCatCoffee thanks!


----------



## GrahamSPhillips

Mine delivered - will play and revert later!


----------



## Stox

Mine landed this morning. I have around 2 weeks worth of beans in the queue in front of it. Looking forward to trying it - there was a very promising whiff as I opened the parcel.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips

Just tried to pulls on my Niche/Vesuvius combo. The Niche was calibrated for the previous roast- *(medium-dark) and the first pull almost choked the machine. Second pull (2 notches less) poured beautifully. Its VERY different from anything else I've tasted.. me like! (18in40out in 40+ secs) inc a 20 sec preinfusion


----------



## danielpugh

Mine arrived this morning. Been on decaff for some time so taking it slow. Very nice!


----------



## prezes

Arrived today! Missed delivery so had to go and fetch it. Will give it few more days before trying but will report back. Could smell it through the packaging in the post office


----------



## winterlight

Had a couple of cups of this today (through the V60 and Aeropress) and not really made my mind up on it yet. Getting a lot of chocolate first of all and then natural, fruity notes underneath - I think kiwi is a good descriptor. It's certainly unusual, but nice. Might leave it a day or two and see if it evolves any more.


----------



## 3888

Mine arrived today. Have some beans to run through the NZ first before I get onto these.


----------



## Morningfuel

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Just tried to pulls on my Niche/Vesuvius combo. The Niche was calibrated for the previous roast- *(medium-dark) and the first pull almost choked the machine. Second pull (2 notches less) poured beautifully. Its VERY different from anything else I've tasted.. me like! (18in40out in 40+ secs) inc a 20 sec preinfusion


 Might need resting? I tend not to try espresso until two weeks or so.

This one is filter for me, but I might give it a go through the robot in a few weeks!

Currently drinking black cat Costa Rica with blueberry notes. It's an incredibly sweet coffee with a real blueberry/blackberry ish acidity.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Maybe it's just me&#8230; but when the pros roast coffee, I find I prefer drinking it straight away (I.e: whenever it arrives, usually 2-3 days after post roast).

if I have a go at roasting coffee, I find the beans need resting for about 2 weeks to become drinkable. Hence why I gave up on roasting all together and leave it with those who know what they are doing.

I had conversations about this with the cognoscenti, and the conclusion seems that resting for longer periods of time mutes, masks, tames, roasting imperfections and defects rather than improve the quality of the coffee.

One of the things I always wondered why I can order a coffee from a professional roaster which was roasted today and drink it tomorrow or the day after, but the same was never applicable to my own roasts.

Hence why I'll drink this straight away!


----------



## AdmDaveW

Gave it a go through the Niche Zero and Clever Dripper, really nice brew. I am getting florals with a zing of kiwi and maybe blueberry with a nice chocolate taste afterwards. Very similar to North Star's Booksia if anyone has tried that. Really nice and easy to brew as filter, thanks for the great service @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## winterlight

I had another go today through the V60 and getting some more florals this time (also thought there was a bit of blueberry like @AdmDaveW). It's certainly an elegant brew and very different. Looking forward to trying it again tomorrow, especially as I noticed I've been grinding a step higher than normal. Will go back to my usual grind tomorrow and see what this brings.


----------



## Morningfuel

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Maybe it's just me&#8230; but when the pros roast coffee, I find I prefer drinking it straight away (I.e: whenever it arrives, usually 2-3 days after post roast).
> 
> if I have a go at roasting coffee, I find the beans need resting for about 2 weeks to become drinkable. Hence why I gave up on roasting all together and leave it with those who know what they are doing.
> 
> I had conversations about this with the cognoscenti, and the conclusion seems that resting for longer periods of time mutes, masks, tames, roasting imperfections and defects rather than improve the quality of the coffee.
> 
> One of the things I always wondered why I can order a coffee from a professional roaster which was roasted today and drink it tomorrow or the day after, but the same was never applicable to my own roasts.
> 
> Hence why I'll drink this straight away!


 Interesting! I rarely wait for filter, but espresso I often find it chokes then a coarse grind doesn't give great results, but after some degassing it behaves much better and I get that sweet, sweet liquor.

Then again, I don't have a high-end grinder with big burrs  and we all know the grinder is everything...

I'm having my first v60 brew with the Ethiopia tomorrow morning, can't wait - I'll report back!


----------



## winterlight

Morningfuel said:


> Interesting! I rarely wait for filter, but espresso I often find it chokes then a coarse grind doesn't give great results, but after some degassing it behaves much better and I get that sweet, sweet liquor.
> 
> Then again, I don't have a high-end grinder with big burrs  and we all know the grinder is everything...
> 
> I'm having my first v60 brew with the Ethiopia tomorrow morning, can't wait - I'll report back!


 I don't tend to wait for filter either. Occasionally, I'll notice some differences a few day in, but I wouldn't say they're huge changes. I'm sure I saw James Hoffman (or maybe Maxwell from Colonna) recently say that 24 hours rest is all filter needs.

Anyway, getting a nice sweetness from these beans now. Not sure what was up my tastebuds when I first tried them!


----------



## GrahamSPhillips

Anyone tried making espresso yet..?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Tuesday is when I'll do the first one. 🙂


----------



## 29243

I did a v60 that was delicious, one of the nicest naturals I've had.

I tried an espresso and it was nice, but the flavours were much more muted and I didn't get any of the more interesting flavours I could taste in the pour over. I think I'll let it rest a bit longer for espresso and try again. I only had one go though, and it wasn't fully dialled in so that might also be the cause, it took 50 secs for a 1:2 shot with 15g coffee.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Tried an espresso, and a flat white. Personally, I can't taste any of the tasting notes expected with an anaerobic (maybe very vague). It's nice, comforting. I noticed that, compared to the coffee a I usually like, it's significant darker. I'll keep going, will try with temperature decreased by a couple of degrees snd see where it goes.


----------



## shaun****

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Tried an espresso, and a flat white. Personally, I can't taste any of the tasting notes expected with an anaerobic (maybe very vague). It's nice, comforting. I noticed that, compared to the coffee a I usually like, it's significant darker. I'll keep going, will try with temperature decreased by a couple of degrees snd see where it goes.


 I've not opened mine yet so don't know about the roast level but I usually prefer medium-light. I suppose I'll see when I open it. I would say in my experience ethiopian coffees seem better after a bit longer resting. it could just be coincidence but I normally try and leave them two weeks at least. ones I've sampled earlier sometimes seem a bit muddled or nondescript, but then improved noticeably over the next week or two with the flavour notes sharpening up.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

shaun**** said:


> I've not opened mine yet so don't know about the roast level but I usually prefer medium-light. I suppose I'll see when I open it. I would say in my experience ethiopian coffees seem better after a bit longer resting. it could just be coincidence but I normally try and leave them two weeks at least. ones I've sampled earlier sometimes seem a bit muddled or nondescript, but then improved noticeably over the next week or two with the flavour notes sharpening up.


 Yup I think this will be best after 2 weeks or so although (I sound like a broken record here) this coffee has filter written all over it for me.

It is medium light roast, more toward the medium end.


----------



## shaun****

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Yup I think this will be best after 2 weeks or so although (I sound like a broken record here) this coffee has filter written all over it for me.
> 
> It is medium light roast, more toward the medium end.


 I went and opened it just to have a look at the beans. It looks about what you describe. It smells great, and I'm really looking forward to trying it.

I know many people feel these sorts of coffee are best for filter, but I really love them as espresso. they usually benefit from a longer ratio, 1:3 at least. they really work in a moka pot too, if you grind a little course and make sure you don't let it burn. especially the guji region ones with blueberry and violet notes. somehow it brings out the funkiness.

i'll try and leave it another week and resist temptation, now it's opened!


----------



## barrybigtoe

First brew today as I missed my delivery and it was stuck in Royal Mail over the weekend.

Tried it in the french press 30:500 but I think i messed the grind size up as it was a bit under extracted in the first cup. Tasted weak and watery but as I said it was my fault.

Second cup was a lot better as I left the coffee steep for another 10 minutes. A lot sweeter, definitely getting the kiwi and chocolate. This is very funky.

Will try Aeropress later on.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

That's interesting! I'm not a fan of "brewed" coffee, but looks like this is amazing given the feedback. As espresso, however, I'm not getting any of the notes. I'll give it a go on the French at some point.


----------



## 4085

@barrybigtoe Think it might qualify in the 'juicy banger' arena?


----------



## shaun****

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's interesting! I'm not a fan of "brewed" coffee, but looks like this is amazing given the feedback. As espresso, however, I'm not getting any of the notes. I'll give it a go on the French at some point.


 have you tried grinding courser or lowering the dose and making a longer espresso? if not it might be worth a try. i don't understand the science of it but I sometimes find it works better with this type of coffee.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

shaun**** said:


> have you tried grinding courser or lowering the dose and making a longer espresso? if not it might be worth a try. i don't understand the science of it but I sometimes find it works better with this type of coffee.


 I tried today a 40g shot, with 18g, over 30s, including a 10s pre-infusion at 2bar. I mean, don't get me wrong, it's nice, but I'm not getting any of the notes people are referring to here. I had other anaerobic coffees before (The Banana Booze from Rave and a Rwandan from North Star - and I could relate to some of the notes as espresso).

Maybe it's just more muted as espresso, I don't know. I had two coffees already, and will have another one in a couple of hours. 🙂

I'm also using a Niche (conical burrs - that might not be best suited for this type of coffee either - Maybe a big flat would be better?)


----------



## barrybigtoe

dfk41 said:


> @barrybigtoe Think it might qualify in the 'juicy banger' arena?


 Definitely!!

I think this coffee will do really well in the Aeropress for me, which I am going to try soon. I find it easier to control variables in the Aeropress vs v60. I could see this coffee being easily under extracted in the v60 but that's just my poor techniques haha!


----------



## shaun****

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I tried today a 40g shot, with 18g, over 30s, including a 10s pre-infusion at 2bar. I mean, don't get me wrong, it's nice, but I'm not getting any of the notes people are referring to here. I had other anaerobic coffees before (The Banana Booze from Rave and a Rwandan from North Star - and I could relate to some of the notes as espresso).
> 
> Maybe it's just more muted as espresso, I don't know. I had two coffees already, and will have another one in a couple of hours. 🙂
> 
> I'm also using a Niche (conical burrs - that might not be best suited for this type of coffee either - Maybe a big flat would be better?)


 You could grind courser and even go 18 > 60. I usually experiment a bit with kilo bags, some coffees are definitely better long imo. Usually the more exotic the flavour notes the more likely, for me.

Maybe burrs are a factor as well, I have a mignon so small flats, I suppose?


----------



## shaun****

If I don't get anywhere with espresso though, I'll dig out the hand grinder and try it in the aeropress and moka.


----------



## barrybigtoe

As expected with the Aeropress kiwi is very dominant, I'd prefer a bit more body a bit less funkiness so will adjust the recipe next time.

I brewed Hoffmann's Aeropress recipe but upped the dose to 13g of coffee to 200g water and started to plunge at 2:30 and finished about 3:00.

Enjoyed the brew more as it cooled.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I actually tried an espresso earlier on. 18g in -> 36g out, in approx. 35s, water temperature set to 92C, with bloom pre-infusion at 10s.

I can defo taste the kiwi, but it's very, very faint. I'll try a longer shot tomorrow. 👍


----------



## BenTenor

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I actually tried an espresso earlier on. 18g in -> 36g out, in approx. 35s, water temperature set to 92C, with bloom pre-infusion at 10s.
> 
> I can defo taste the kiwi, but it's very, very faint. I'll try a longer shot tomorrow. 👍


 I've just tried a similar ratio and def got some tang/sweetness at the end of the shot. I can't do temp control on mine as its a Sage DTP, but I didn't let the machine heat up for too long before pulling the shot


----------



## Morningfuel

Change of location forces my hand, so tomorrow morning I'll be pulling espresso. My plan is to aim for 17g in, 45g out at 8 bars declining to 5 over about 30-40 seconds - this is my usual start-point for lighter, fruitier coffees. Hopefully it'll make something delicious, but so far I'm very much enjoying this as a filter brew.


----------



## Alpesh

Espresso with 18g in and 36g out in 32s (Niche setting 13 for me) and a delicious fruity and sweet cup. Still training the palette to capture tasting notes but I know what I like and I might have ordered some more before it runs out as I'm likely to get through this pretty quickly!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Alpesh said:


> Espresso with 18g in and 36g out in 32s (Niche setting 13 for me) and a delicious fruity and sweet cup. Still training the palette to capture tasting notes but I know what I like and I might have ordered some more before it runs out as I'm likely to get through this pretty quickly!


 Ha! Which machine Alpesh! Any pre-infusion? Water temp etc?


----------



## Alpesh

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ha! Which machine Alpesh! Any pre-infusion? Water temp etc?


 Lelit Bianca, 92C and no pre-infusion. Wanted to get a baseline before profiling but I was very happy with what I got out of the blocks.


----------



## shaun****

People making espresso, comparatively, how are you finding you need to grind this? On the finer side? I might give it a go tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

shaun**** said:


> People making espresso, comparatively, how are you finding you need to grind this? On the finer side? I might give it a go tomorrow or Saturday.


 I certainly had coffees which required a much finer grind (E.g.: Colombians). Similar to @Alpesh , I'm on Niche setting 14. 👍 - this is inline with other Ethiopians I've been drinking.

Alpesh, thank you.


----------



## Morningfuel

So, espresso time this morning and as promised I'll report back.

I ran for 17g in, 45g out on the cafelat robot, with a preinfusion for 5 seconds or so, extraction starting at 8 bars and declining to 5 (which is the natural way to use a robot I find).

This may seem like quite a long shot, but this was not overextracted. I got a very "juicy" espresso - plenty of acidic bite, but not overwhelming to me. Kiwi note was prominent but lacked floral notes that are there in V60. Otherwise very delicious!

I grind at 1.65 turns on the feld 47. I also grind 2 doses at once for greater grind consistency (so grind 34g then dose from the ground coffee). I don't know how that translates, it's fine but not as fine as some coffees require, for example black cat's own house blend is a hair more fine for me, but a Brazil might be 1.75-1.8 turns.


----------



## shaun****

I made a start with it this morning. Didn't change the grinder setting from the bolivian beans i've been drinking for the last few days, so somewhere about average in the range of course/fine that I find myself grinding.

First go, 16g to 40g in about 40 seconds. It's a nice shot, the prominent flavour is definitely tropical fruit. I reminds me of guava juice. With a wee edge of kiwi. There is bit of funk/earthiness in there. The overall flavour is pleasing, nicely balanced.


----------



## siliconslave

shaun**** said:


> I know many people feel these sorts of coffee are best for filter, but I really love them as espresso. they usually benefit from a longer ratio, 1:3 at least.


 Just opened this and its lovely at 1:2 (20g:40g) so looking forward to trying it longer


----------



## 4085

Just opened mine a few mins ago. I did nothing to adjust the grind from the much darker beans I finished. SO, made an American.. The smell when I opened the bag was lovely. Slightly grapefruit I think. The pour was wrong so I have slackened off for the next one tomorrow. Getting the same grapefruit taste which I like a great deal. With play around with brewed stuff tomorrow


----------



## prezes

Started on this on Monday and getting some really tasty shots. The smell is fantastic when ground and in the cup.

I run out of milk yesterday and used oat instead and must say the fruitiness was all out. The normal milk is taming it a bit but still very very good.

I am currently going at 17g to 41g and playing about with ramping down flow half way to about 7 bar. Works really great in a single shot as well 7.5g to 20g.


----------



## shaun****

siliconslave said:


> Just opened this and its lovely at 1:2 (20g:40g) so looking forward to trying it longer


 i went a bit courser and settled at 16:48.

took a break from it for a couple of days and been drinking a washed ethiopian from has bean, going to go back to it tomorrow and might go shorter this time, 1:2.


----------



## Morningfuel

prezes said:


> Started on this on Monday and getting some really tasty shots. The smell is fantastic when ground and in the cup.
> 
> I run out of milk yesterday and used oat instead and must say the fruitiness was all out. The normal milk is taming it a bit but still very very good.
> 
> I am currently going at 17g to 41g and playing about with ramping down flow half way to about 7 bar. Works really great in a single shot as well 7.5g to 20g.


 Oat milk is much nicer in coffee I find - real milk really dulls everything, but oat milk mellows things without really masking fruit flavours. It can add a bit of an oaty flavour, though... I still prefer it to a milky flavour.


----------



## shaun****

i went back to this again this morning. had a couple of espressos, 15g-30g. it tastes a bit different, not sure if longer rest, shorter ratio or a combination of both (probably the latter). but under the fruitiness there are notes of toffee and something like marzipan.


----------



## 4085

@shaun**** I am thoroughly enjoying mine. Lot of citrus type fruit comes through.......cannot describe it better than that!


----------



## shaun****

aye, it's very good. i'm really enjoying it too.


----------



## Bicky

I'm just coming to the end of mine unfortunately, because I think it's a lovely coffee. It was good in a flat white, but I think it really shines as a V60 or aeropress. So much so that I've barely used the espresso machine in the last week and a half! Really fruity, juicy and delicious!


----------



## tripleshot

Just started this yesterday as short flat white (18 in - 36 out with 100ml milk) and it's yummy! I'll be sad when I finish it. It did need coarsening the grind much more than I expected but once I got there it is just yummy.


----------



## dutchy101

I've just defrosted the 2nd half of the bag and tipped it into the Airscape. It really is a lovely coffee this - really enjoying it.


----------

